# Need To Change Up My Costume.......



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm kind of on a budget this year due to heading to Las Vegas in November with a lot of friends. One of my buddies is having a big Halloween Costume Party. I plan on using my clown costume from last year but would like to change it up a bit or add more to it. This was something I got together pretty quick. Any advice or ideas on how to make this look better??? I tried wearing contacts but just couldn't do it.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I would think the easiest would be to change the facial design. Maybe an image seach for evil clowns on google. I also think that you should do something with your finger tips too. They make witch fingers that can be worn on the ends of your own fingers. they could be painted to the color you need. Rit dye could be used to change the color of the shirt with out much trouble too. Maybe make a large ax or knife.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Your clown looks too nice. The shirt is cut at nice angles on the sleeves and the pants are well just pants. You need patches that are all frayed out. You need dirt and holes. Make it look like your clown got dragged behind a truck for an hour and then patched himself back up. 

One of the biggest things to make a clown scary is to have make up vs a mask. Make up moves with your face and will make the clown much more believable.


----------



## Phantom Scarecrow (Sep 27, 2011)

Instead of making it scarier, go the other way. You're already wearing the glasses- wear a suit and tie, and pull the hair back into a ponytail. Carry a briefcase. Alternately, wear a lab coat, carry a clipboard with graphs, and have a nametag with PhD after your "Clown Name".


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I think it looks good and the glasses add rather than detract from the costume. The clothing does look a little too nice, maybe some big plaid patches and a few stains on the pants, perhaps roll up 1 leg & show off a striped stocking? Not sure if a big bow tie would work, but maybe a big flower and some novelty buttons on the suspenders?


----------



## thebrainyscientist1 (Sep 17, 2011)

you could always wear a strait jacket if you wanted that   look from people


----------



## Mxcrnag20 (Oct 23, 2011)

Clowns are one of my favorite subjects. I would suggest adding some colorful patches to the clothing, painting the chain you wear to something more colorful, and adding something in the neck area...either in the form of a tie, or one of those round collars they wear. You could also possibly try to shape your hair a bit instead of letting it hang. I like your makeup, I wouldn't change it much tbh. You could also possibly change the gloves to a full finger style, don a labcoat, and get an oversized reflector headband to add to it. GL!


----------

